# 2.7T Codes..... help please



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Recently purchased a 2001 2.7T A6, pleased to say that its a manual 6speed. The car has 110k on it. I changed the timing belt so that all fine. 
Got some problems with the engine codes. I have read around about these codes but i would like to know what experiences people have had so that i don't have to spend a ton of money at the dealer, and then not even have the problem fixed.
The car runs great, but the following are the codes. 
P1458 exhaust gas temp sensor 2g236 short to ground
P1113, P1131 Bank 1&2 internal resistance too large

P0421 warm up catalysist bank 1 efficeincy below threshold

01212 - rear belt tensioner ignit, pass -N 197

4867 - service notebook

I cleared the codes and the following came back
P1458 exhaust gas temp sensor 2g236 short to ground
P1113, P1131 Bank 1&2 internal resistance too large

I would really appreciate you help
Cheers


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Codes..... help please (Wanttogofast)*

Sounds like you need a new EGT and a pair of front O2's.
If replacing the failed EGT, you might want to do both so that they age together.


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

Im not looking forward to spending $250 a pop.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Wanttogofast)*

dont drive a 2.7 if you cant afford to fix em.


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Codes..... help please (GLS-S4)*

Thanks, probably will. any idea, where i could find the cheapest ones?


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

"dont drive a 2.7 if you cant afford to fix em."

Thanks a lot mate, that was really helpful. I will sell the car first thing tomorrow. 
P.S. Just in case i overestimate your intelligence; i am being sarcastic!!!


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Wanttogofast)*

hehe so am i








were seeing a LOT of o2 sensors this season for whatever reason... audi rep thinks its the gas


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

Hey 2035
That is pretty wild. I had both O2 sensors throw codes a few weeks ago. I thought it was weird that both would go at exactly the same time. I cleaned my MAF while I was looking for a vacuum leak (but there wasn't any leaks) and the codes never came back so I assumed it was the MAF cleaning that did the trick. Never thought of it being the gas...
This is bad if the gas is causing this and people are spending tons of money getting sensors replaced unnecessarily. Wouldn't surprise me if there are just more gas stations selling crappy gas as super either! How would anybody know!








Cheers
Massboykie



_Modified by Massboykie at 3:38 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Sorry 2035, miss read you sentence.. Guys, thanks for your inputs.... Really appreciated!!!!







. I bought some MAF cleaner yesterday.... thought it could be the reason. Will clean it today and see what happens. 
About the gas thing; i drove about 800 miles a couple of weeks ago, and the check engine went off when i filled the car, and back on after i refiled the gas tank and drove about 30 miles. Also before i took the trip, I changed the gas cap and they when off, then surprise surprise, they came back on. WTF








I started filling in shell gas stations, thought the gas might be better there, but nothing has changed. 
Just some thoughts........
Cheers.... will let you know what happened with the MAF, i also bought a new air filter. 

Cheers


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Wanttogofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wanttogofast* »_.... will let you know what happened with the MAF, i also bought a new air filter. 

Hey Wanttogo
Although cleaning the MAF might not be a bad thing, I have a feeling this is something else. Are you chipped or stock? 
If you need the VAG code equivalents of the OBDIIs
http://dtcsearch.planetvag.com
Here is a link to the EGT sensor testing procedure. Make sure you get the car to the correct RPM and that you are at WOT to perform the tests, otherwise the temp does not reach regulation. Trust me, I did it wrong.







http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Do you have access to a VAG-COM? Unfortunately a generic OBDII reader will not work for the test.
Hope that helps. Keep us posted.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

A little OT but just out of curiosity, what MAF cleaner and procedure are you guys using?


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T Codes..... help please (GLS-S4)*

o2 sensors run $25 a pop (universal BOSH ones), not sure about EGT. Check the 40amp fuse in the ECU box (that's power for the o2 heater circuit IIRC) before anything else. 
Replacing o2 sensors is DIY-able (couple of hours), just borrow the tools from autozone/murrays


_Modified by halik at 12:20 AM 5-30-2008_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_A little OT but just out of curiosity, what MAF cleaner and procedure are you guys using?

Hey GLS
CRC MAF Cleaner: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/M...0.PDF
Or Alcohol
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/V...Y.pdf
One More:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/V...Y.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks guys..... this is all great info.... I own a 92 corrado that i know back to front, but the audi is new for me so all this is a real help!!!! will try out all your theories asap.... by the way the MAF Cleaner didn't work, and my MAF was really clean anyways...
i USED the CRC MAF Cleaner...
Halik where can i find the 02 sensors for $25?
Also does any know where i could find EGTS for less than $300?
Massboykie.... thanks for the testing procedure... unfortunately i have the generic reader.... im thinking about getting the vag-com. but i dont know much about it or what i could do with it. Any recommendations on a good website with info? 

Will keep you posted on what solution works out..... i have all the tools i think to do this my self. but i presume i need to get under the car to change the oxy changers, which i cant do because i wont be home for another two months.
Just drove the car 300 miles this weekend. runs fine. this doesn't make any sense. 
Does anybody know the effects of faulty oxygen sensors and/or EGT sensors?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Wanttogofast)*

Hey Wantogo
As for VAG-COM there is only one.. http://www.Ross-Tech.com . There are some much cheaper generic cables on eBay etc, but these do not support the latest VAG-COM software (Ress-Tech's) and also limits the amount of info you get from the car. The idea beeing that you would register the software to get all the data. Unfortunately, even registering the software will not allow you to run the latest version with a generic cable so IMHO shell out the extra money for the good cable and be done with it. If you intend to stay in the VAG arena.. VW Audi etc the cable will pay for itself in no time... If you leave, you can easily sell it to someone and get most of yourmoney back, as the real cable comes "with" a full version (latest and greatest) of the software , so who ever installs and uses it will not need anything else. The software "knows" it's a real cable so it automatically allows everything.
As for $25 O2 sensors... I wish I knew about these! I bought 3 recently for around $50 a piece. These were real Bosch "Universal" replacements. They come with a splicing kit and instructions etc. I got mine here http://www.RockAuto.com Let me know if you need the part numbers, I can go find them. 
The EGT sensors are tough to test without a VAGCOM, as I don't know how you woudl be able to log the exhasut temps etc with other tools. They are expensive to replace too! Not sure if these are the best deals out there, but I know they have them http://www.ECSTuning.com

Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 8:06 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

if you could tell me the part numbers that would be great!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (Wanttogofast)*

Hey WantTo
Did you get the IM?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Wanttogofast (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Got it, thought i would of got an e-mail from vortex, thats why i didn't notice. Cheers!!!


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wanttogofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wanttogofast* »_
I started filling in shell gas stations, thought the gas might be better there, but nothing has changed. 



DONT USE SHELL! to get their fuel up to the proper octane rating they use additives instead of refining it to grade. it will ruin your spark plugs and would prob ruin your o2 sensors....


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (DannyGangstaGTi)*

Hey Danny
What are you basing this statement on? Is there a place where we can read up on this stuff? Be cool to know who doews what etc.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## hljessie (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.7T Codes..... help please (Wanttogofast)*

i am new, a girl, no nothing about cars, looking to buy an audi avant; but i found this on another forum about the gas issue below...
i had the recall performed. I had not problems before or since with the gas gauge reading incorrectly.

The additives in some gasoline (like Techron, but not necessarily Techron) plus the sulfur in American gas reacts with the metal the fuel level sensors (made by VDO) were made of. This coats the sensors and makes them operate incorrectly.

The replacement units are changed somehow (probably a different metal) to not have the problem.


----------

